# Beau and her frisbee :)



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

and...then it got lost in the tree


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

HAHA Love that last one, classic!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh bless!! Did you manage to get it down??


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

what great action shots!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha yes we did in the end Sarah as my daughter is very tall


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DONNA said:


> what great action shots!!!


Thank you - my daughter is doing A Level photography so making the most of her new camera


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They're fab pictures, well done Madeleine  Beau is gorgeous


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> They're fab pictures, well done Madeleine  Beau is gorgeous


Madeleine and Beau both say thank you


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Beau is so very pretty! Will try to make it on sat to dog show,so maybe we could meet up?Meeting Mandy and Flo too......Lovely pics,well done Madeleine x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

great pics..love that last one where Beau is looking longingly at the tree, willing the frisbee to fall down.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

pixie said:


> Beau is so very pretty! Will try to make it on sat to dog show,so maybe we could meet up?Meeting Mandy and Flo too......Lovely pics,well done Madeleine x


Thank you re Beau and Madeleine says thank you too! Would be great to see you all on Saturday  X


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

What wonderful photos and a beautiful doggy


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning little Beau.:twothumbs: Enjoy the dog show and perhaps next time (when I have Blossom) we will come over too.xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Absolutely stunning little Beau.:twothumbs: Enjoy the dog show and perhaps next time (when I have Blossom) we will come over too.xxx


Thanks Tammy and if I hear of any other dog shows etc in our area when your little Blossom can come I will mail you  XX


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely photos! I love the first one where Beau looks like she is flying! 

I would love a better camera, if Daisy moves when I am taking pictures it just looks blurred! Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

yes that would be lovely Ali, Im looking forward to it....I have to get myself a new camera pretty soon as mine is not charging (doh). My friend has been round this evening and thinks Ive gone nuts showing all my doggy bits Ive bought so far ha ha.xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It looked like Beau thoroughly enjoyed herself, poor thing waiting patiently for the frisbee to fall


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> What lovely photos! I love the first one where Beau looks like she is flying!
> 
> I would love a better camera, if Daisy moves when I am taking pictures it just looks blurred! Looks like you had a lot of fun!


Thanks Sarah - the first one is our favourite too! Madeleine is doing A Level photography so needed a good camera and she baffles me with "you need a higher shutter speed to get good action shots"! I just smile and say "I know what you mean now take the blooming photos"  X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love the pictures of flying cockapoos... Beau lokks like a likely candidate for Flyball  ... and then her sitting there bless her cotton pcking


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> yes that would be lovely Ali, Im looking forward to it....I have to get myself a new camera pretty soon as mine is not charging (doh). My friend has been round this evening and thinks Ive gone nuts showing all my doggy bits Ive bought so far ha ha.xxx


Beau has about as many toys as Madeleine had as a child (well maybe not that many but nearly ) but that's what puppies are for... spoiling! Look forward to seeing you in the near future  XX


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> It looked like Beau thoroughly enjoyed herself, poor thing waiting patiently for the frisbee to fall


Madeleine felt sorry for her so got the frisbee down fairly soon after it went into the tree! I am not very good at throwing lol X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I love the pictures of flying cockapoos... Beau lokks like a likely candidate for Flyball  ... and then her sitting there bless her cotton pcking


Thanks Karen - we are starting puppy agility at the end of September and may look into Flyball when she is a year old as looks like fun and she can out run every pup in her obedience class - even the collie cross which everyone thought was the fastest dog they had seen


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great pics! what fun! she looks like she is flying with the frisbee


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley has a pink frisbee ... bless him ..... he loves it ...


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, what amazing photos of Beau in action  Stunning photos capturing a beautiful doggy having so much fun. Love the last one too - she must have been so bewildered! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Oh wow, what amazing photos of Beau in action  Stunning photos capturing a beautiful doggy having so much fun. Love the last one too - she must have been so bewildered! Best wishes, Karen x


Thank you and the last one is my daughter's favourite though she did feel guilty after a few minutes and got it down for her  X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oakley has a pink frisbee ... bless him ..... he loves it ...


Pink is good as bringing out Oakley's feminine side


----------

